# Beyerdynamics DT770 pro 80ohm



## Stuge (Oct 11, 2008)

My beyer's 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3276/2660403153_4c687a10fd.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3088/2660404845_7dc5447640.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3006/2660405359_bcec880f80.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3233/2660404577_ab13585a99.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3188/2661233336_697fd18bf8.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3072/2660406155_522e687f95.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3271/2660406713_e85f030c78.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2181/2660407035_c79bff2d36.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3175/2660407741_84341f6a43.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3240/2663665986_81cdabaa3f.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3043/2660407439_f53f7a03a5.jpg






*Impressions :*

So At last ,I picked up DT770 pro 80ohm version .They are closed headphones with *"Bass reflex"* technology for improved bass response.Headphones looks smaller than my expectations .

*Packing* :Well,packing is just ok not very impressive and but packing is not really important for me as long as they  sounds good to the ears .Secondly no case is provided with it .


*Built quality* :Looks good ,I will not be modding it at all  .I will prefer to keep it in the original form    .


*Fit* :Well,they are very comfortable  ,but they are really nice and provides good isolation to outside noise as well .Once can listen music for hour without much problem .


*Sound Quality *:My impression is that they are very very bassy and mids are ok  .A feature  not to be loved by everyone .I have heard few Tiestos songs with it and I was quite impressed ( totally blown away :q ) ,even with onboard sound card _*(sounds much better with  ESI-JULI@ and amplifier or with a Hi-fi*_,but remember they are very muddy with onboard sound .So,I had to invest in Juli@.


_Regarding Mids _:Mids of DT770 pro are little recessed .May be due to its Bass power .headphone is like a sub-woofer worn on head ,but as said earlier with a good sound card and amp, bass gets tighter .


After Burn-in  of about 300 hours of so.headphone sounds much better .

*Strengths *
1. Bass monsters 
2.Very good construction. 
3.Comfort  .(Velour pads makes them really comfortable to wear)
4.These 80ohm version of DT770 can be driven quite easily.
5,Provides good isolation and they are really good with movies ,games and goes really well with POP ,trances etc 

*
Weaknesses :*
1.Well its strengths is its weakness as well ,Too much bass is not liked by everyone .
2.Mids are recessed.



Price Rs 11,000
In US one can get these for $150-200


----------



## Stuge (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh!So no even liked my review .That's sad


----------

